# Laser mysteriously stopped working after 5 minutes. DOA?



## m3ta1head (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello, everyone! Just FYI, I was referred here by members on [H]ardforum. 

I finally received my 5mw laser from DealExtreme today. This was my first high powered laser ever (coming from the dollar store pointers).

Just so you know, I am EXTREMELY careful with my possessions, and take the utmost care of everything I own. Even something as insignificant as a $30 laser is handled by myself with great care.

I carefully took the gift box with the laser out of the padded envelope. I unscrewed the laser body and inserted the included AAA batteries as instructed. I took the laser down to my dark basement and initiated it there for the first time. I shined it towards my receiver and home theater equipment. The green dot appeared sharp and VERY, very bright-so much that it illuminated the dark basement. I made sure not to keep the laser engaged for more than 5 seconds at a time, and for the next 2 to 3 minutes, I played around with the laser. The beam was just barely visible, and since this was my initial experience with a high powered laser, I was in awe and shock!

I shone the beam through some transparent stuff-a lamp, a glass, etc. Again, I never left the beam on for more than 5 seconds at a time. After about 5 minutes of total playtime, the laser suddenly stopped shining. I tried pressing the button several times and the laser did not engage. I waited a few minutes, pressed the button again and the laser painted a dot at full brightness for just a split second-and then turn off.

I thought "Oh, well the batteries must have died." So I replaced the batteries with some brand new Duracells without any luck. The laser would do the same quick dot routine every few clicks or so.

I deattached the battery compartment and inspected the spring where the batteries were making a connection-it appeared to be perfectly straight, and I did not see anything that looked broken or bent.

I let it sit for about 8 hours and tried engaging the laser again-the same thing happened-just a quick dot.

Is the laser broken/defective? I've sent DealExtreme an email explaining the situation, but if the problem is easy enough for myself to solve, then I'd rather do it that way. Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Meduza (Feb 24, 2007)

Ask for replacement via the replacement form.

Kyle is nice against his customers, and it shouldnt be like that.


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 24, 2007)

Meduza said:


> Ask for replacement via the replacement form.
> 
> Kyle is nice against his customers, and it shouldnt be like that.



Replacement form? I never saw that on the site. I'll have another look!

So you're pretty sure the laser is defective? It did work perfectly fine for the first 5 minutes which is....puzzling.


----------



## Rubycon (Feb 24, 2007)

The diode could be just about dead, or one of the leads to the driverboard has a cold solder joint. It's under warranty, they'll replace it.


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 24, 2007)

Alright.

I'm waiting for them to respond to my email. Are they going to reimburse me for return shipping costs, or do I just eat those fees? I'd imagine that a padded envelope to Hong Kong would run me around $10 (via a decent shipping service-not snail mail)

Also, do you think they'd expedite the RMA product to me if I requested to have it shipped via a faster service (EMS, for example)?

I'll happily pay $3-4 extra to have it get to be in under a week....it took Hong Kong Post 15 days just to get the laser to me


----------



## liveforphysics (Feb 24, 2007)

Its likely just a wiggly solder connection or lent in the switch or pot or similar. If it lights for brief pulses, the diode is fine, and its likely just a power getting to the diode problem.

I know Kyle is an awsome guy and will replace anything for pretty much any reason, however, I personally would use this as a time to learn about turning up the power to a laser diode.

You can pull the head of those lasers out of the brass case by wraping it in something to keep it from getting scratched, then pinching it in a vise and wiggleing the body/tube of the laser off.

This will let you see the laser driver board and the back of the diode. You will see a pot on the board which turning counter clockwise causes more current to be sent to the diode. It's possible that a bit of dust is between the resistive pad and the wiper on the pot, which would explain the problems you are experienceing. I dont recomend takeing the optics portion of the laser apart as a newbee.

Reguardless of what happens, Kyle backs up all of his products, so you are covered reguardless, but I would use this as a chance to learn, as well as turn your 5mW into a more powerful unit.

Best Wishes, and I hope it turns out well for you!
-Luke


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 24, 2007)

liveforphysics said:


> Its likely just a wiggly solder connection or lent in the switch or pot or similar. If it lights for brief pulses, the diode is fine, and its likely just a power getting to the diode problem.
> 
> I know Kyle is an awsome guy and will replace anything for pretty much any reason, however, I personally would use this as a time to learn about turning up the power to a laser diode.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your input, and I have definitely taken everything you've said into consideration.

However, the good people at DealExtreme have already sent me instructions on RMAing the product, and not only that-they also promised to reimburse the return shipping costs (I didn't even ask!)

In any case, like I said before, this is my first laser, and I don't quite think that I'm ready to pull it apart and mod it just yet. I'm going to go ahead and send this one back for a new unit. When I get the new laser in, then we can start talking about modding


----------



## m3ta1head (Mar 24, 2007)

So I _finally_ got the RMA merch back today, and guess what...instead of sending me my $26 5mW pen laser, they sent me a $.87 pen.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.88

>_<


----------



## Lew Fong (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey There m3taihead,


One thing you can try: place a small brass shim in the battery case between the top of the battery stack and the end cap.

I have seen that sometimes the connection between the batteries and the case on the positive pol end is not very good because of the way the end cap was machined. Sometimes all that is needed is to make a better connection at that point. Any soft metal ( aluminum foil) that will conform to the top of the battery and the inside of the end cap will make a better connection. The extra thickness will compress the negative end spring a little more, but it is trivial.

Good Luck!

Lew Fong


----------



## SenKat (Mar 25, 2007)

m3ta1head said:


> So I _finally_ got the RMA merch back today, and guess what...instead of sending me my $26 5mW pen laser, they sent me a $.87 pen.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.88
> 
> >_<


 
:huh2: Wow - I have heard lots about invisible laser radiation - but that is tooooo much ! (bad joke, I know) That truely sucks....Kyle WILL make it right - it has got to be a mistake - as many orders as they process through there, it is a miracle any of us ever get what we order ! Wow...keep us posted ????

Lew - The brass shim won't work for his invisible ink pen - at least I don't think it will ! (Sorry, had to !)


----------



## m3ta1head (Mar 25, 2007)

SenKat said:


> :huh2: Wow - I have heard lots about invisible laser radiation - but that is tooooo much ! (bad joke, I know) That truely sucks....Kyle WILL make it right - it has got to be a mistake - as many orders as they process through there, it is a miracle any of us ever get what we order ! Wow...keep us posted ????
> 
> Lew - The brass shim won't work for his invisible ink pen - at least I don't think it will ! (Sorry, had to !)



LOL.

I'm just waiting for DX to return an email /yawn

I already ordered a 30mW from their site a few days ago, and paid $15 extra to have it shipped EMS. Hopefully I'll have it by next week.


----------



## Lew Fong (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Senkat!





Yeah, sounds like he already sent it back anyway....I should know better than to post anything after 0300 by now!

I hope he is able to get it sorted out. There is always that period of doubt and worry as one waits for a vendor to "make it right"...an anxious feeling indeed. I have yet to purchase from Deal Extreme, but he sounds like a straight shooter.

Good luck m3ta1head!

Cheers!

Lew Fong


----------



## SuperNinja (Mar 25, 2007)

liveforphysics said:


> I personally would use this as a time to learn about turning up the power to a laser diode.
> 
> You can pull the head of those lasers out of the brass case by wraping it in something to keep it from getting scratched, then pinching it in a vise and wiggleing the body/tube of the laser off.
> 
> This will let you see the laser driver board and the back of the diode. You will see a pot on the board which turning counter clockwise causes more current to be sent to the diode. It's possible that a bit of dust is between the resistive pad and the wiper on the pot, which would explain the problems you are experienceing. I dont recomend takeing the optics portion of the laser apart as a newbee.


Are you positive that that laser has a pot?

Not all lasers do.


----------



## SenKat (Mar 25, 2007)

My 50mw Newwish has a pot - unsure about the "new" ones that are being sold at DX....I thought I saw a post regarding the dissassembly of a 100mw one - and it had no pot....


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 25, 2007)

was wondering, after the laser was on for 5 seconds, how long afterwards did you turn it back on? sounds like you didnt wait long enough for it to cool off.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 25, 2007)

wow my wicked laser runs for a lot longeR!!!


senecaripple said:


> was wondering, after the laser was on for 5 seconds, how long afterwards did you turn it back on? sounds like you didnt wait long enough for it to cool off.


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 25, 2007)

My Green 5mW from Dealextreme arrived on Friday. I've been using it quite a bit over the weekend and it's still going strong. Definitely request a replacement. Kyle and Melissa have been very good to me as well.


----------



## m3ta1head (Mar 26, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> was wondering, after the laser was on for 5 seconds, how long afterwards did you turn it back on? sounds like you didnt wait long enough for it to cool off.



I gave it plenty of time to cool off. I was being overly cautious.

Hopefully the 30mW I ordered packs a lot of punch. I mainly want to see a beam at night when pointing into the sky.


----------

